# Gisele Bundchen walks the runway @ the Alexander Wang Fall 2012 Fashion Show 11.02.2012 x 10



## Q (8 März 2012)

​

thx C.D.


----------



## taylor17 (8 März 2012)

Thank you for posting :thumbup:


----------

